# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Is it PTSD to have memory loss about a traumatic event?

## Mias

My cousin molested me a few times and i dont have flashbacks or anything. Im glad for it, but I really cant remember it clearly, I know what happened, but its like I dont have the memory, like its just a story someone told me. Its the same with memories of my cutting or bulimia. Is that PTSD or just bad memory. Im sorry to be asking this, I know you guys have really bad flashbacks and this is a good thing.

----------


## Ms.Lady

Some people with PTSD try to block out memories from the past to the point of not remembering and not wanting to remember because the thoughts where so scary. Which is a form of PTSD.

----------


## James

I'm so sorry you went through that.  I think it takes an incredibly strong person to go through something like that and come out on the otherside OK.  I've been told by several therapists that memory loss can be a part of PTSD.  I've experienced it, the day that my gf committed suicide, April 23rd of last year.  There are huge chunks of that day that I have no memory of whatsoever.  My gf's daughter told me that when the police officers told me that the paramedics couldn't save her, that I collapsed onto my knees in the middle of the driveway and started crying hysterically.  I have no memory of that at all.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Some people with PTSD try to block out memories from the past to the point of not remembering and not wanting to remember because the thoughts where so scary. Which is a form of PTSD.



Story of my life *sigh* and when you try hard to remember things, it's not too pretty once the memories come rushing back to you.

----------

